# Tremendo árticulo de Juan Manuel de Prada



## tixel (4 Ene 2022)

No cabe duda de que este hombre tiene las ideas muy claras y que tiene muy calada la sociedad en la que vive. De lo pocos que se salvan hoy día.
Chivos expiatorios


----------



## piru (4 Ene 2022)

Para enmarcar:

*"Los ‘no vacunados’ se han convertido hoy en los ‘enemigos’ de una sociedad pastoreada por demagogos que comercian con sus miedos"*


----------



## Hrodrich (4 Ene 2022)

No me hace nada de gracia el gordo zampabollos este, pero todos a una como en Fuenteovejuna.


----------



## tristezadeclon (4 Ene 2022)

para enmarcar y poner en el salón, y q de ese modo todos los borregos q vayan a casa lo lean y reflexionen


----------



## Pepeprisas (4 Ene 2022)

Gracias Juan Manuel


----------



## notorius.burbujo (4 Ene 2022)

De las pocas personas que conserva la cordura.


----------



## TeVanAdarPalPelo (4 Ene 2022)

de Prada: aquí te leemos. No nos falles.


----------



## Gothaus (4 Ene 2022)

Pero copie y pegue, cojones:


En el capítulo 16 del Levítico se nos cuenta el caso del chivo o macho cabrío que los israelitas expulsaban de la ciudad y enviaban al desierto, en el Día de la Expiación, con todas las faltas e impurezas del pueblo cargadas simbólicamente sobre sus lomos; y de este modo el pueblo quedaba purificado.


Seguramente quien más a fondo haya estudiado esta figura del chivo expiatorio haya sido el filósofo francés René Girard, que dedicó gran parte de su obra a analizar los mecanismos de la violencia ritual tanto en las sociedades primitivas como en las contemporáneas. En su ensayo _El chivo expiatorio_, por ejemplo, Girard analiza los «estereotipos de la persecución» que afloran en las sociedades humanas cuando entran en un estado de crisis que tarde o temprano acaba resolviéndose mediante la proyección de la culpa sobre uno o varios inocentes. Las circunstancias que detonan estas persecuciones pueden ser internas (disturbios políticos o conflictos religiosos, por ejemplo) o bien externas (epidemias, sequías o inundaciones); y muy frecuentemente las circunstancias internas y externas forman amalgama –como ha ocurrido con motivo de la plaga coronavírica–, incendiando de pánico a los pueblos. En este clima de pánico se produce invariablemente una disolución de los vínculos sociales, de los afectos y solidaridades que se entablan en una comunidad sana, hasta que los pueblos degeneran en masa amorfa, en multitud o turba de perseguidores que necesitan achacar a alguien su infortunio, hasta convencerse –citamos de nuevo a Girard– «de que un pequeño número de individuos, o incluso uno solo, puede llegar, pese a su debilidad, a ser extraordinariamente nocivo para el conjunto de la sociedad». El pánico degenera siempre en eclipse de la conciencia, en irracionalidad rampante y orgullosa que sólo se aplaca cuando encuentra una diana que satisfaga su apetito de violencia. Y esa diana es el chivo expiatorio, a quien por supuesto los demagogos se apresuran a señalar, para hacer creer a la masa que velan por ella. Es exactamente lo que hace el cabrón de Caifás, ante el miedo y la confusión que padecen los fariseos y los miembros del Sanedrín: «Nos conviene que uno muera por el pueblo», afirma. Y es que nada conviene tanto a los demagogos como los chivos expiatorios.

El pánico desatado por la plaga coronavírica, convenientemente azuzado por los demagogos, ha favorecido la construcción de un ‘responsable’ del infortunio colectivo. Primeramente un ‘responsable’ externo, el malhadado virus que nos golpea incansablemente, haciendo caso omiso de la protección de las llamadas ingenuamente ‘vacunas’, que poco a poco se revelan por completo ineficaces. Pero, una vez inoculados, no podemos aceptar que aquella ‘vacuna’ que se nos presentó como un antídoto infalible se revele un mejunje inane; y entonces nuestra conciencia moral se ofusca y nos convencemos de que necesitamos construir también un ‘enemigo’ interno, un chivo expiatorio sobre cuyos lomos podamos cargar nuestra frustración rabiosa. Ese chivo expiatorio es el ‘no vacunado’, que ninguna culpa tiene de que las llamadas ‘vacunas’ hayan resultado un fiasco; pero supersticiosamente hemos llegado a creerlo así, sobre todo después de que los demagogos lo señalen y estigmaticen. Se trata de un eclipse completo de la razón, de una emergencia de atavismos infames que los demagogos están utilizando a conciencia –como Caifás empleó el miedo del Sanedrín–, para que su incompetencia y perversidad queden impunes. Y aquellos ‘valores’ democráticos antaño adorados (en realidad, engañifas para consumo de ingenuos) han quedado de repente conculcados para el chivo expiatorio, que aparece como un delincuente a los ojos de las masas cretinizadas, mientras los medios de propaganda del régimen aplauden psicopáticamente esta persecución, que consideran una labor cívica. Como en otro tiempo los cristianos fueron calumniados de incendiarios de Roma –no sólo por la plebe, sino incluso por un historiador tan cultivado como Tácito– los ‘no vacunados’ se han convertido hoy en los ‘enemigos’ de una sociedad pastoreada por demagogos que comercian con sus miedos e inventan los bulos más burdos, con tal de poder desviar hacia los ‘no vacunados’ su frustración rabiosa, que así no se dirige contra los auténticos causantes de su mal (que entretanto se pueden seguir forrando tranquilamente). Y, mientras expulsan de la vida social a los ‘no vacunados’, mientras los denigran y señalan, mientras los estigmatizan y convierten en apestados, se enorgullecen de su civismo, como los paganos de antaño se enorgullecían de crucificar cristianos, en la seguridad de que su sangre aplacaría la cólera de los dioses. Pobres ilusos.


----------



## Minsky Moment (4 Ene 2022)

Muy buen artículo.


----------



## Ludlow (4 Ene 2022)

Excelente como siempre, de Prada.


----------



## bocadRillo (4 Ene 2022)

Para los artículos de este señor habría que crear un hilo con chincheta y ponerlos ahí todos para que todo el mundo los lea.


----------



## Kremlink (4 Ene 2022)

Gordito ve al gym


----------



## ravenare (4 Ene 2022)

Kremlink dijo:


> Gordito ve al gym



Borrego bala.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (4 Ene 2022)

piru dijo:


> Para enmarcar:
> 
> *"Los ‘no vacunados’ se han convertido hoy en los ‘enemigos’ de una sociedad pastoreada por demagogos que comercian con sus miedos"*



Esta frase, para enmarcar. Es la puta realidad.


----------



## Chiruja (4 Ene 2022)

Juan Manuel de Prada, cada día más grande.

Reconozco que ha sido una de esas sorpresas positivas que no me esperaba.

Para compensar la cantidad de decepciones, de gente a la que antes admiraba y ahora me resultan despreciables.


----------



## Kremlink (4 Ene 2022)

ravenare dijo:


> Borrego bala.



Si soy un burro que va a toda pastilla el borrgo-bala


----------



## silenus (4 Ene 2022)

Otro autor ya hizo uno parecido:









Ritual y chivo expiatorio, por Josep Martí Blanch


Ya tenemos el pasaporte covid en vigor (si el Govern atina a solventar los problemas tecnológicos que han forzado su suspensión este fin de semana). Veníamos




www.lavanguardia.com





_
Ya tenemos el pasaporte covid en vigor (si el Govern atina a solventar los problemas tecnológicos que han forzado su suspensión este fin de semana). Veníamos exigiéndolo y al final la autoridad nos ha concedido la gracia. Del certificado de penales y buena conducta del pasado al certificado de vacunas del presente. *Nada como un papel con membrete oficial para disipar cualquier amenaza, sea de la naturaleza que sea.

El mal exige rituales y chivos expiatorios para ser combatido y el certificado de vacunación satisface ambos requerimientos. Lo de sacrificar corderos y bailar danzas extrañas alrededor del fuego quedó atrás. El ritual del presente ha de cabalgar a lomos de la digitalización y la inteligencia artificial. *Enseñarle al camarero la pantalla de nuestro smartphone para que pueda cerciorarse de que nuestro cuerpo está ya del lado correcto de la historia y que es merecedor del café con leche y cruasán que venía tomando hasta ayer sin tanta parafernalia.

Nuestro certificado vacunal tiene dos polos, como las pilas. Es nuestro semáforo verde. *Pero es a la vez el semáforo rojo del no vacunado, el dedo acusador que lo acredita como chivo expiatorio. Por fin, después de dos años, tenemos un culpable claro de nuestros males y podemos mentar a su señora madre sin remordimientos.* Hasta ahora nuestros chivos expiatorios eran frágiles por excesivamente genéricos y de imposible señalamiento individual. Empezamos con la globalización y los modos de vida del mundo moderno, después acotamos un poquito más y alcanzamos a apuntar con el índice a colectivos –los que no respetaban el confinamiento, los jóvenes– hasta que por fin la vacuna ha puesto en nuestras manos la oportunidad de manejarnos con la certeza de los nombres y apellidos en el listado de los no vacunados.

*La imposición del pasaporte sanitario no ha generado por estos lares debate ninguno sobre las implicaciones de tipo moral que conlleva y los peligros liberticidas que el precedente apuntala.* Ha habido críticas, sí. Pero centradas en cuestiones materiales y de procedimiento, como las dificultades técnicas de implantación y control o bien el perjuicio en términos de facturación para los negocios afectados. Por lo demás, en lo tocante a las implicaciones sobre la libertad individual y la dignidad de la persona, encontramos el vacío, la nada. Cualquier posicionamiento crítico en esta línea es echado del tablero de juego de la conversación en nombre del mal mayor. Fijamos entre todos desde el principio de la pandemia el marco mental de que estábamos en una guerra y los conflictos bélicos exigen unanimidades.

*Nuestro certificado vacunal es nuestro semáforo verde y a la vez el semáforo rojo del no vacunado*

Ha llegado el momento de exigir que el cuerpo, retal del individuo como algo único e irrepetible, se someta al escáner de lo público como condición obligatoria para obtener el visado que le autorice a circular, por de pronto por bares, gimnasios y residencias. El precedente de países europeos que ya han desplazado la línea hacia posiciones mucho más coercitivas para con sus ciudadanos –con Austria actuando de abanderado del autoritarismo profiláctico más descarnado– indica el camino que vamos a seguir todos los demás en cuanto los números de la pandemia obliguen al gobernante a aparentar de nuevo un mensaje de control y eficacia absoluta. Porque eso –control total de la pandemia– es lo que inocentemente le exigimos que nos garantice, aun cuando no está en condiciones de proporcionárnoslo dada la propia naturaleza del asunto y el desconocimiento lo acompaña a pesar de lo mucho aprendido.

*Hace unos días, Luis Enjuanes, epidemiólogo del CSIC, propuso que los no vacunados dejen de ser atendidos gratuitamente en los centros de salud. Es una posición compartida por parte de la población. Poder desahogarse diciendo cosas así forma parte de la función social del chivo expiatorio. Si hubiésemos nacido unos centenares de años antes, los pasearíamos en carretas para quemarlos después de tirarles fruta y verdura podrida en el trayecto desde el calabozo hasta el lugar en que estuviese la pira. También mañana podríamos marcarles los buzones con una X de color negro por ser portadores de la muerte.*

Todo esto tendría quizás algún sentido si en España no se hubiese alcanzado el 90% de vacunación entre la población de más de 12 años y viviéramos rodeados de negacionistas y adoradores de los posos del café. Pero en realidad lo que sucede es que se ha movido la zanahoria, no acabamos de explicarnos por qué y necesitábamos renovar el chivo expiatorio._


----------



## Mr Eastwood (4 Ene 2022)

De Prada es su línea, magnífico.

Siempre da gusto leerle

Enviado desde mi Mi A3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## shur 1 (4 Ene 2022)

Burbujista de pro con su obesidad mórbida de rigor.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (4 Ene 2022)

Chiruja dijo:


> Juan Manuel de Prada, cada día más grande.
> 
> Reconozco que ha sido una de esas sorpresas positivas que no me esperaba.
> 
> *Para compensar la cantidad de decepciones, de gente a la que antes admiraba y ahora me resultan despreciables.*




Cierto, como el valiente que presumía de estar en guerras oyendo silbar las balas, pero después se asusta y escapa de un virus inventado:








A Pérez-Reverte le limpian los libros antes de firmarlos y la gente opina


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (4 Ene 2022)

Acertada visión de la realidad, y maravillosa prosa, me quito el sombrero por Prada.

Me parece sublime lo de masas cretinizadas.


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (4 Ene 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> Pero copie y pegue, cojones:



En estos casos conviene que el artículo reciba muchas visitas en la propia web


----------



## kast0ret (4 Ene 2022)

Excepcional...


----------



## CaraCortada (4 Ene 2022)

Ya era hora de que alguien relevante nos visibilizase y nos diera voz más allá del foro. Ya no estamos tan solos.


----------



## bocadRillo (4 Ene 2022)

Dr. P.A.F. dijo:


> En estos casos conviene que el artículo reciba muchas visitas en la propia web



Sea

jprada | XL Semanal abc


----------



## kronopio (4 Ene 2022)

Sería mucha incoherencia por su parte:









Juan Manuel de Prada: Vacunas y cientificismo


El hombre idólatra, al ponerse en manos de la ciencia, se convierte en máquina



www.abc.es





Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 6 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## preludio (4 Ene 2022)

Kremlink dijo:


> Gordito ve al gym



..y tú vete al carajo.
Habría que verte a ti...


----------



## Viviendo Digno (4 Ene 2022)

bocadRillo dijo:


> Para los artículos de este señor habría que crear un hilo con chincheta y ponerlos ahí todos para que todo el mundo los lea.



+1


----------



## Viviendo Digno (4 Ene 2022)

Creo que lo reconoció hace algún tiempo en uno de sus artículos. No obstante, su crítica va más hacia el grado de locura que ha alcanzado la sociedad actual que a la propia vacuna en sí, de la que es cierto que parece que tampoco se fía.


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Ene 2022)

Es la implantación de una secta como se ha comentado en otras ocasiones . 

Sigue las mismas etapas aprovechando el sincretismo religioso. 

si ha funcionado siempre antes , lo lógico es que vuelva a funcionar , de hecho la gente es más idiota que nunca. 

Se suele confundir " conocimientos técnicos " con sabiduría o inteligencia pero no tiene nada que ver . Nuestros antepasados tenían sus instintos alerta y eran mucho más espabilados que la población actual . 

Se entiende mejor con un ejemplo en el mundo animal .Un tigre o un elefante que sabe muchos trucos de circo , no podría sobrevivir en su medio natural porque es un ser atrofiado . vive enjaulado y encadenado y obedece por el miedo y el refuerzo positivo de una recompensa como la comida . 

nosotros somos ese ser domesticado .


----------



## kronopio (4 Ene 2022)

Viviendo Digno dijo:


> Creo que lo reconoció hace algún tiempo en uno de sus artículos. No obstante, su crítica va más hacia el grado de locura que ha alcanzado la sociedad actual que a la propia vacuna en sí, de la que es cierto que parece que tampoco se fía.



Estáis seguros?Es que sorprende mucho aunque no invalide su mensaje de fondo.Si uno lee y escucha todo lo que ha dicho desde que empezó todo esto parecería una incoherencia...Aparte que muchos le situamos en el ala tradicionalista de la Iglesia,por ahí tenían una postura muy clara también.



Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 6 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## DonManuel (4 Ene 2022)




----------



## Nut (4 Ene 2022)

Enorme articulo de este BUEN cristiano.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (4 Ene 2022)

La verdad es que es el único intelectual respetable que tenéis por la meseta... No le faltan cojones, como cuando reconoció que Cataluña es una nación y toda la jauría españorda peperufa gitanovoxera se le echó encima:









Juan Manuel de Prada: “Catalunya es una nación como una catedral”


El personaje de Lucía en la noche (Espasa), la nueva novela de Juan Manuel de Prada (Baracaldo, 1970) es el escritor Alejandro Ballesteros –ya lo conocíamos de obras




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## Remero consentido (4 Ene 2022)

tixel dijo:


> No cabe duda de que este hombre tiene las ideas muy claras y que tiene muy calada la sociedad en la que vive. De lo pocos que se salvan hoy día.
> Chivos expiatorios



Sí, sí, claro... Juan Manuel de Prada, el mismo que dice que Catalunya es una nación... Venga ya ! Que le vayan dando


----------



## Louis Renault (4 Ene 2022)

Dice en una entrevista que le han reducido el espacio de los artículos.En breve a la calle, aunque a veces, el sistema,a los disidentes los mantiene, como pluralidad, pero dejándolos como locos para quitar la credibilidad.
Para mi, quién lo diría hace años, un referente.


----------



## Viviendo Digno (4 Ene 2022)

kronopio dijo:


> Estáis seguros?Es que sorprende mucho aunque no invalide su mensaje de fondo.Si uno lee y escucha todo lo que ha dicho desde que empezó todo esto parecería una incoherencia...Aparte que muchos le situamos en el ala tradicionalista de la Iglesia,por ahí tenían una postura muy clara también.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 6 Pro mediante Tapatalk






> : ¿Debería un no vacunado ser trasparente con su decisión?
> 
> R: Sí, a las personas a las que quiere debería decírselo y explicarles sus razones. Hay que encontrar una vía de convivencia fundada en la prudencia y en el respeto. Yo, que estoy vacunado, me voy a hacer una prueba antes de las comidas de navidad. Es muy positivo que a la gente, con buenos argumentos, se le anime a la vacunación.











Juan Manuel de Prada: "El suicido tiene relación con el rechazo a unas formas de vida que protegían la fragilidad humana"


Juan Manuel de Prada cree que nuestro mundo ha perdido el norte, que no está delante, sino detrás, en las ideas tradicionales, heredadas de nuestra




www.niusdiario.es





Ojo, insisto, él es muy crítico con la deriva actual de la sociedad, no tanto con las vacunas en sí.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (4 Ene 2022)

El chivo expiatorio es una especie de ofrenda para dar al satán su parte. NO se puede dejar al satán sin alimento, ya que te puede ocurrir como le pasó al bueno de Job.
Luego el concepto fue degenerando hasta el significado actual, que es similar al Cabeza de Turco.


----------



## tixel (4 Ene 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Cierto, como el valiente que presumía de estar en guerras oyendo silbar las balas, pero después se asusta y escapa de un virus inventado:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Puto asco me da ese tio ahora.


----------



## tixel (4 Ene 2022)

Poco conoces al personaje para decir eso.


----------



## kronopio (4 Ene 2022)

Viviendo Digno dijo:


> Juan Manuel de Prada: "El suicido tiene relación con el rechazo a unas formas de vida que protegían la fragilidad humana"
> 
> 
> Juan Manuel de Prada cree que nuestro mundo ha perdido el norte, que no está delante, sino detrás, en las ideas tradicionales, heredadas de nuestra
> ...



Pues me llevo un chasco, sinceramente,aunque sus artículos a día de hoy son oro

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 6 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ajenuz (4 Ene 2022)

kronopio dijo:


> Pues me llevo un chasco, sinceramente,aunque sus artículos a día de hoy son oro
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 6 Pro mediante Tapatalk




Lo mismo por aquí. Aunque en algún artículo yo lo intuí, la verdad es que no estaba nada seguro; ya que a veces habla de forma muy figurada. 

Ahora entiendo que ABC no le haya leído la cartilla. Está sirviendo exactamente para lo contrario que proclama en sus escritos: dilapidar la minoría de los no vacunados, simple y llanamente. Decepción total.


----------



## ajenuz (4 Ene 2022)

Coño, es que hace casi apología del puto suero.

Una de dos: o la entrevista es fake o él presenta un trastorno disociativo sin parangón...


*P*: ¿Debería un no vacunado ser *trasparente con su decisión*?
*R*: Sí, a las personas a las que quiere debería decírselo y explicarles sus razones. Hay que encontrar *una vía de convivencia fundada en la prudencia* y en el respeto. Yo, que estoy vacunado, me voy a hacer una prueba antes de las comidas de navidad. Es muy positivo que a la gente, con buenos argumentos, se le anime a la vacunación.
*P*: ¿Y el llamado *'pasaporte covid'*?
*R*: No me parece bien, primero porque no sirve, porque los vacunados contagian y se contagian. Lo que habría que hacer es una *campaña seria* para que la gente perciba que vacunarse es algo bueno, y eso no se está haciendo bien. Lo más lógico es que se *recomiende prudencia*, mejor que imponer restricciones absurdas.

Lo reconozco, estoy


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (4 Ene 2022)

DonManuel dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 893826




Nada más que disir.


----------



## ajenuz (4 Ene 2022)

Viviendo Digno dijo:


> Creo que lo reconoció hace algún tiempo en uno de sus artículos. No obstante, su crítica va más hacia el grado de locura que ha alcanzado la sociedad actual que a la propia vacuna en sí, de la que es cierto que parece que tampoco se fía.



Para mí no tiene perdón ni eso es válido: ¿ahora va y se pone el tercer pinchazo y sigue llamando a la falsa vacuna como nosotros, terapia génica experimental?

Pero es que eso traspasa ya los límites de la cordura humana, en serio. Tú no puedes mofarte de algo día sí y día también, para luego hacer lo propio por temor grasoso. Es una imposibilidad metafísica, que diría el Maestro (S. Vázquez).


----------



## Aeneas (4 Ene 2022)

Jano García también escribió uno similar. Por cierto, hablando de Jano, en la entrevista que le hizo a De Prada, fue muy buena la analogía que utilizó para las vacunas. Dijo algo como: "es la primera vez en la historia donde se vende un producto defectuoso, pero en vez de echarle la culpa al fabricante, se le echa al que no lo usa". Creo que habla de paraguas exactamente.

Gran pluma la de De Prada.


----------



## piru (4 Ene 2022)

kronopio dijo:


> Pues me llevo un chasco, sinceramente,aunque sus artículos a día de hoy son oro
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 6 Pro mediante Tapatalk




Pues para mí es un alivio. Ya no podrán abrir los telediarios diciendo "lider antivacunas en la UCI dice: me tenía que haber vacunado"
Porque con lo fanegas que está tiene muchos números para terminar entubado.


----------



## Manteka (4 Ene 2022)

Mis dies para Juan Manuel, encima se atreve con el Sanderín. Está desatado.


----------



## elojodeltuerto (4 Ene 2022)

Menuda chavala se cepilla el gordo.


----------



## kronopio (4 Ene 2022)

ajenuz dijo:


> Para mí no tiene perdón ni eso es válido: ¿ahora va y se pone el tercer pinchazo y sigue llamando a la falsa vacuna como nosotros, terapia génica experimental?
> 
> Pero es que eso traspasa ya los límites de la cordura humana, en serio. Tú no puedes mofarte de algo día sí y día también, para luego hacer lo propio por temor grasoso. Es una imposibilidad metafísica, que diría el Maestro (S. Vázquez).



Es que parece mucha incoherencia...

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 6 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## lagintoinc (4 Ene 2022)

Él lo dijo en una entrevista,todavía con más razón para agradecer los artículos que dedica a la sinrazón de esta situación.


----------



## el ganador (4 Ene 2022)

_ "Y aquellos ‘valores’ democráticos antaño adorados (en realidad, engañifas para consumo de ingenuos) han quedado de repente conculcados para el chivo expiatorio, que aparece como un delincuente a los ojos de las masas cretinizadas, mientras los medios de propaganda del régimen aplauden psicopáticamente esta persecución, que consideran una labor cívica."_

Tal cual.


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (4 Ene 2022)

Kremlink dijo:


> Gordito ve al gym



Ciclado ve a la biblioteca.


----------



## Alew (4 Ene 2022)

Ya se ha comentado muchas veces en el foro. El vacunado, al menos el que no es anciano ni vulnerable, cuando se da cuenta de que se ha expuesto a un riesgo innecesario durante no se sabe hasta cuándo, sin que nadie le obligara, se siente idiota y borrego, más aún si a diario le rodea gente que ha rechazado vacunarse. Por eso simpre estará a favor de la vacuna obligatoria, no por convicción sino por parecer menos idiota.


----------



## BGA (4 Ene 2022)

De Prada reparte estopa a dos manos, unas veces a los cretinizados y otras a los cretinizantes. En esta ocasión le toca el turno a los últimos y como hace cuando cambia su objetivo, salen más o menos airosos en este caso los primeros, más que nada en tanto que víctimas que acaban luego siendo los que linchan al inocente. 

De un lado se pone al pueblo a la espalda y carga sus tintas contra esos pastores que más que por cuidar a su rebaño se ganarán merecida fama de tenerlo acojonado. De otro, deja a sus espaldas a los pastores y se dirige a las ovejas sublevándolas para que dejen de serlo. Sin duda es ambidiestro...

Al caso de este artículo quiero comentar una cosa. Los pastores en realidad son oportunistas y se adelantan a los acontecimientos. Han introducido el miedo danto la chapa veinticuatro horas al día cada día de la semana y van dos años. Eso hace mella sin duda pero conviene recordar que esas cosas que critica -con razón- sobre el desvarío de nuestra sociedad, han hecho su parte del trabajo, quizás la más importante. El barniz de solidaridad se cuartea y desaparece cuando actúan al unísono varios elementos. El miedo a enfermar de manera casi obsesiva lo tienen algunos, no se si muchos o pocos, pero ese miedo les hace ruidosos y uno solo grita más que muchos que no tienen miedo... todavía. Del mismo modo, los hay que tiene miedo pero se aguantan quizás porque en su aguante se juegan algo mucho más importante para ellos que su salud. Tal vez sentirse especiales o porque presumir de ser un sin miedo le da muchos más placer que pesar la corrosión interna que les supone saber que se la está jugando. 

Luego los hay que simplemente no tiene miedo porque en realidad viven alejados de esas preocupaciones corrientes del "paco" que se levanta todos los día a las 6 am y se juegan cada día su sueldo, su reputación y luego todo lo que depende de seguir siendo un incluido social que paga religiosamente sus facturas. No tener miedo en muchos casos poco heroicos equivale a no tener nada que perder, o peor, a suponer que por mucho que escupa al cielo a él nunca le caerá su escupitajo. En la falta de miedo, al margen de las demás imposturas y empeñadas apariencias, hay como una fe en que siendo especial a él no le pueden pasar las cosas que le pasan a tantos que tienen miedo aunque lo controlen y no se les note mucho. Esos Pacos Sin Miedo no lo tienen incluso cuando por su arrogancia son llamados al orden y como en el fondo su miedo es más que no tener miedo, florece en ellos en esas inoportunas e intolerables interpelaciones la flor de la canela de la chulería que se viste de dignidad porque se debe a su honor o la que supone es fama bien merecida de "valiente".

Luego están los que mienten; los que tienen dos vidas, una más o menos estandar en su entorno directo en el que responden con su nombre y apellidos; y otra que se ampara en el anonimato y se siente seguro para dar lecciones de valor. Insulta a los que no son como él cuando está dentro de su avatar y sospecho que en realidad se está enfrentando contra su otra vida expuesta y sin anonimato. 

Le damos a no tener miedo un valor exagerado que quizás tuvo sentido en tiempos en los que el valor y la locura de algunos daba buenos frutos al resto de la sociedad. Hoy ese no tener miedo que tampoco tiene ningún otro sentido que procurarse una estima y autoestima claramente frágil, se vuelve fácilmente contra uno y contra los demás, porque el valor es saber a qué se enfrenta uno y superar el cepo de los pronósticos peores. Quien conoce el miedo y lo vence con todo en contra, es el verdadero héroe y porque lo es y se mueve entre incertidumbres, sabe leer en los ojos de otros su propio miedo como también su falta de determinación. Quien vence al miedo, como quien con los años se hace sabio, entiende y comprende a los que tienen miedo pero se les nota que no son felices por tenerlo, como a los inexpertos que no se acomodan en serlo. Sabe también quién es un cobarde y un mezquino porque su mirada no se abaja con vergüenza sino que mantiene el pulso inconsciente del vacío que hay en sus ojos.

No hacen falta pastores que malmetan cuando dentro de la sociedad encontramos un nutrido surtido de perfiles de todos los colores. Con que unos pocos salgan corriendo amagando catástrofe, muchos les seguirán de manera impulsiva. Ese creo yo que es el meollo de la cuestión, por eso digo que los pastores son en muchas ocasiones simples oportunistas que saben canalizar la loca carrera de la estampida.

Hay mucha más vida dentro del corazón de las ovejas que la que se da a entender en este tipo de comentarios. Aquellos que saltaban de alegría viendo entrar a Jesús en Jerusalén, poco después hacían lo mismo festejando su condena y su martirio. ¿Qué había cambiado? Creo que pasaron de la admiración por la novedad de Persona tan majestuosa, al hondo rencor porque su ejemplo acabó hiriendo todas sus certezas y seguridades. Hay lobos, muchos lobos entre las ovejas, y a veces los pastores lo saben y en otras ocasiones lo suponen y siempre toman la iniciativa para no perder el control de una avalancha que ya presienten iniciada.


----------



## SEVEN (4 Ene 2022)

Irán a por él. En el país donde se premia la mediocridad y el servilismo, los lacayos no podrán soportar estas muestras de independencia y libertad. Además de la envidia a un talento e inteligencia del que carecen _*las masas cretinizadas.*_

Olé tú Juan Manuel. Uno di noi.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (4 Ene 2022)

Va a reventar el gordaco, debería cuidar un poco su salud y quitarse no menos de 40kg de manteca...

Seguro que hasta tiene celulitis en esas patorras y culo gigantesco.


----------



## Aventino (4 Ene 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Va a reventar el gordaco, debería cuidar un poco su salud y quitarse no menos de 40kg de manteca...
> 
> Seguro que hasta tiene celulitis en esas patorras y culo gigantesco.



Cuando se denota escasez argumental para rebatir análisis tan precisos como el realizado por
Juan Manuel de Prada se recurra a vil recurso del ataque a la persona.

Se trata de falsear una afirmación tomando como argumento quien es el emisor de la misma, 
se intenta desacreditar a la persona que defiende su tesis, señalando una característica de esa
persona, en vez de criticar la argumentación del individuo.

-No importa lo que dice, sino quién lo dice, así sea la verdad revelada-

Recurso de baja estofa, realizado con toda la mala saña posible, propio de seres de boñiga.


----------



## corolaria (4 Ene 2022)

Toda esa diatriba estaría muy bien si todo esto fuese una pandemia real y no una mentira global y un puto negocio montado por unos pocos.

Y el supuesto chivo no es tal, sólo un obstáculo que puede impedir que duren más los beneficios y los objetivos totalitarios de quienes alimentan y mantienen tal monstruosidad.


El gordo de las harinas señala el dedo, pero no tiene cojones de señalar la Luna, no vaya a ser que se le termine su vida estupenda.


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Ene 2022)

la primera vacuna es un ritual de paso como la primera comunión, como firmar un contrato , como el matrimonio, como ingresar en una pandilla. 

Una vez dentro , el nuevo integrante de la secta aceptará cualquier postulado sin tener que investigar y decidir que decisión tomar pues es siempre agotador estar en la incertidumbre. 

las siguientes vacunas son RITUALES DE PERTENENCIA A GRUPO , como ir a comulgar los domingos. 

*
LO QUE NO QUIEREN ENTENDER LOS VACUNADOS ES QUE EN EL MOMENTO QUE DEJEN DE PINCHARSE LA ENÉSIMA DOSIS PASARÁN AL GRUPO DE LOS HEREJES. *


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Ene 2022)

Viviendo Digno dijo:


> Juan Manuel de Prada: "El suicido tiene relación con el rechazo a unas formas de vida que protegían la fragilidad humana"
> 
> 
> Juan Manuel de Prada cree que nuestro mundo ha perdido el norte, que no está delante, sino detrás, en las ideas tradicionales, heredadas de nuestra
> ...




*No hace falta ser creyente –explica- para compartir esa cosmovisión inspirada por la tradición religiosa, que está basada en que existe un orden natural de las cosas –del que ya hablaba Aristóteles- al que se puede llegar por la razón, frente al actual caos de múltiples verdades que prostituyen los conceptos de libertad, igualdad o justicia.*

Entiendo perfectamente lo que dice y lo comparto . Ser ateo no es una ideología ni una elección , no es pertenecer a una creencia más . el ateísmo es la sensatez , el sentido común , el razonamiento lógico. Es ridículo que personas con cierta cultura e inteligencia crean en seres sobrenaturales , sin embargo la sabiduría acumulada generación tras generación desde principio de los tiempos , indica a las personas despistadas por vivir en un zoo humano , cual es el camino que marca nuestro determinismo biológico. 

Cuando la religión hace sagrado al matrimonio y lo convierte en un sacramento condenando el divorcio o el adulterio , únicamente está ayudando a nuestra propio comportamiento programado. 

Para que se entienda en la distópica sociedad que nos están creando , aceptar los postulados actuales es como si al vecino le gusta tu gato , entra y se lo lleva , o que vas con tu perro por el parque , llega alguien , lo coge y se lo queda y tú te tienes que quedar mirando sin hacer nada.


----------



## kronopio (5 Ene 2022)

Escribe muy bien.Hace años que cambié de acera a la hora de leer la columna del semanal,priorizando la de De Prada a la del pseudohistoriador.

Pero esta postura que había adquirido en estos tiempos distopicos,beligerante y enseñándonos al rey desnudo,no la tomaba como puramente estética.Insuflaba moral,se había convertido en un islote de lucidez entre tanto corrupto juntaletras.

Hoy me he llevado una decepción.Sin ánimo de juzgar,sus razones habrá tenido para vacunarse con esa terapia génica,según el,pero el leer hoy esas palabras que han pasado desapercibidas de esa entrevista (que no han tenido eco mediático) le quitan credibilidad al personaje.A la persona no la conozco.

Que igual el problema es ese,que tomemos como referentes a personas sin que ellos lo hayan pedido.Aqui cada uno lleva su cruz...Y Dios la de todos.

En fin,le seguiremos leyendo pero con otros ojos.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 6 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Alew (5 Ene 2022)

BGA dijo:


> De Prada reparte estopa a dos manos, unas veces a los cretinizados y otras a los cretinizantes. En esta ocasión le toca el turno a los últimos y como hace cuando cambia su objetivo, salen más o menos airosos en este caso los primeros, más que nada en tanto que víctimas que acaban luego siendo los que linchan al inocente.
> 
> De un lado se pone al pueblo a la espalda y carga sus tintas contra esos pastores que más que por cuidar a su rebaño se ganarán merecida fama de tenerlo acojonado. De otro, deja a sus espaldas a los pastores y se dirige a las ovejas sublevándolas para que dejen de serlo. Sin duda es ambidiestro...
> 
> ...



Es largo, como el sermón de un pastor


----------



## AStudio (5 Ene 2022)

Es un genio, pocos quedan en esta oscura época.


----------



## AStudio (5 Ene 2022)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> para enmarcar y poner en el salón, y q de ese modo todos los borregos q vayan a casa lo lean y reflexionen



Dan ganas de compartirlo por todos lados, reflexión poca, aumentará su odio.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (5 Ene 2022)

tixel dijo:


> No cabe duda de que este hombre tiene las ideas muy claras y que tiene muy calada la sociedad en la que vive. De lo pocos que se salvan hoy día.
> Chivos expiatorios



es forero?

@Pancetorri


----------



## No tengo ni idea de nada. (5 Ene 2022)

Es el mejor ahora mismo. Esperemos que pueda seguir escribiendo en los medios. Su maestro, Umbral, puede estar orgulloso de él.


----------



## Nut (5 Ene 2022)

elojodeltuerto dijo:


> Menuda chavala se cepilla el gordo.



Los cristianos acostumbramos a atraer a las mujeres mas guapas y listas.Mira lo que pasó con Juan el bautista. Salomé se quedo hechizada de él y como no podia cepillarselo hizo que lo mataran.

Jesus vivió rodeado de mujeres.....Que tire la primera piedra....

San Agustin,San Francisco de Asís, etc.....


----------



## Iron John (5 Ene 2022)

El único Intelectual de verdad que hay en este país, lo pones al lado de "hintelejtualeh" de la izmierda como resines y sacristán y es comparar a Dios con la cagada de un gitano


----------



## pegaso (5 Ene 2022)

tixel dijo:


> No cabe duda de que este hombre tiene las ideas muy claras y que tiene muy calada la sociedad en la que vive. De lo pocos que se salvan hoy día.
> Chivos expiatorios



Las ideas muy claras?
Si amiguito invisible es el Dios verdadero y los demás son los parias del planeta. Un puto gordo con buena memoria y leído.


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (5 Ene 2022)

Decir una cosa y la contraria


----------



## laresial (5 Ene 2022)

Las inyecciones Covid no son una vacuna.
-No inmunizan
-Te contagias igual.
-Te enfermas igual
-Te hospitalizan igual.

Y lo que es peor, no sabemos los efectos secundarios, por no hablar de las repentinitis...


----------



## el segador (5 Ene 2022)

Kremlink dijo:


> Gordito ve al gym



Borrego lee.


----------



## Sapere_Aude (5 Ene 2022)

Aventino dijo:


> Cuando se denota escasez argumental para rebatir análisis tan precisos como el realizado por
> Juan Manuel de Prada se recurra a vil recurso del ataque a la persona.
> 
> Se trata de falsear una afirmación tomando como argumento quien es el emisor de la misma,
> ...



Oye, yo soy un gran admirador de De Prada y comparto la opinión que citas. Debería cuidar más su salud y bajar de peso. No me gustaría que Dios se lo llevara antes de tiempo.


----------



## Remero consentido (5 Ene 2022)

elojodeltuerto dijo:


> Menuda chavala se cepilla el gordo.



aver estudiao tu ! 'nvidioso !


----------



## tixel (5 Ene 2022)

No tengo ni idea de nada. dijo:


> Es el mejor ahora mismo. Esperemos que pueda seguir escribiendo en los medios. Su maestro, Umbral, puede estar orgulloso de él.



Creo que con Umbral tuvo sus más y sus menos y no acabaron precisamente bien.


----------



## tixel (5 Ene 2022)

Iron John dijo:


> El único Intelectual de verdad que hay en este país, lo pones al lado de "hintelejtualeh" de la izmierda como resines y sacristán y es comparar a Dios con la cagada de un gitano



Es que la izquierda tiene unos hintelectualeh que es para echarse a llorar por no decir que son para echarse a la escopeta.


----------



## tixel (5 Ene 2022)

sálvese quien pueda dijo:


> Decir una cosa y la contraria
> Ver archivo adjunto 894376



Hay que saber leer


----------



## tixel (5 Ene 2022)

Sapere_Aude dijo:


> Oye, yo soy un gran admirador de De Prada y comparto la opinión que citas. Debería cuidar más su salud y bajar de peso. No me gustaría que Dios se lo llevara antes de tiempo.



Dios te lleva cuando te toca, ni un minuto antes ni uno después, a él y a cualquiera. Puedes ser un gordo seboso y fumar 2 paquetes y llegar a los noventa y ser un "deportista" y a los 40 ir al hoyo. Ejemplos hay por todos lados


----------



## Sapere_Aude (5 Ene 2022)

tixel dijo:


> Dios te lleva cuando te toca, ni un minuto antes ni uno después, a él y a cualquiera. Puedes ser un gordo seboso y fumar 2 paquetes y llegar a los noventa y ser un "deportista" y a los 40 ir al hoyo. Ejemplos hay por todos lados



Lo sé, no me refería a antes de tiempo con respecto a Él, sino a antes de tiempo con respecto a nosotros, simples mortales. 

Y bueno, lo segundo que has hecho es hacer de la excepción, la norma.


----------



## tixel (5 Ene 2022)

ajenuz dijo:


> Coño, es que hace casi apología del puto suero.
> 
> Una de dos: o la entrevista es fake o él presenta un trastorno disociativo sin parangón...
> 
> ...



Hay que entender. El no dice que la vacuna sea buena, lo que dice es que la campaña debería de mostrar sus bondades si las tiene y haber un discurso serio y prudente.


----------



## treblinca (5 Ene 2022)

Este tío es un fuera de serie. Voy a leer todos sus libros. Se le caen a uno las lágrimas.


----------



## Sputnik (5 Ene 2022)

Lo de siempre, "...aunque la mona se vista de seda, mona se queda..."

No somos mas que animales recien bajados de los arboles y terriblemente manipulables a raves del miedo u otras emociones.

La falacia del progreso civilizatorio....dentro de 1000 años seguiremos matandonos por cualquier motivo...


----------



## daesrd (5 Ene 2022)

tixel dijo:


> No cabe duda de que este hombre tiene las ideas muy claras y que tiene muy calada la sociedad en la que vive. De lo pocos que se salvan hoy día.
> Chivos expiatorios



Lo importante, también, es saber expresarlo, y en éso de Prada es muy bueno...







-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Os dejo el tema más rockero contra La KAKUNA.








Yo no me la voy a poner, by Nio Sebez


track by Nio Sebez




niosebez.bandcamp.com


----------



## robert73 (5 Ene 2022)

Bustamante Pedro_El imperio de la ficción - PDFCOFFEE.COM


-CgTb EDICIONES LIBERTARIASEl imperio de la ficción Capitalismo y sacrificios hollywoodensesPedro Bustamante Pedro...




pdfcoffee.com





" El poder se ejerce hoy de una forma cada vez más enmascarada. La política tiene que ver cada vez menos con la actividad de los «políticos» y más con todo un conjunto de fenómenos que irrumpen con regularidad en los medios, que buscan el impacto emocional en los espectadores, para que estos acepten medidas de excepción que poco tienen que ver con el Estado de derecho. Es lo que se ha denominado el «capitalismo del desastre», el «imperio del caos» o la técnica «problema-reacción-solución». El terrorismo internacional y sus atentados, las pandemias, las revoluciones de colores, las crisis de migración, el cambio climático, las catástrofes «naturales» son, en general, crisis fabricadas de manera ficticia en las cúpulas del poder imperial, para imponer agendas encubiertas que avanzan progresivamente hacia la instauración de un Nuevo Orden Mundial totalitario. De ahí que para comprender el poder hoy sea necesario hacerlo como imperio de la ficción. Y es que la ficción desde los medios de desinformación hasta Hollywood, cada vez más indistinguibles juega un papel fundamental para hacernos creer toda esta farsa. Pero la aportación más singular de esta obra es creemos la tesis de que este imperio de la ficción no es más que una nueva versión de técnicas inquisitoriales en las que la violencia sacrificial era protagonista en el espectáculo del poder. Se trata en definitiva de reconocer que «el capitalismo es, no sólo un régimen económico y político, sino además, religioso y moral, una nueva religión sacrificial». "


----------



## trichetin (5 Ene 2022)

bocadRillo dijo:


> Para los artículos de este señor habría que crear un hilo con chincheta y ponerlos ahí todos para que todo el mundo los lea.



Aquí hay una buena lista: 








Lecturas: Juan Manuel de Prada


de Prada, Juan Manuel ----- Literatura -- Arte -- Sociedad -- Política -- Colección de artículos de opinión disponibles en internet del e...




elespejoquerefleja.blogspot.com


----------



## Jonny Favourite (5 Ene 2022)

Una de las mentes más lúcidas de este país. No como los tertulianos ejpertos de las televisiones subvencionadas.
Excelsior


----------



## trichetin (5 Ene 2022)

Dijo exactamente lo contrario.
que en términos tradicionales lo es. En los modernos, no.


----------



## Kremlink (5 Ene 2022)

Culpable (mayor de edad) dijo:


> Ciclado ve a la biblioteca.



Que puros frikis 
Por decir eso ya me especulado ciclado d gyn


----------



## ajenuz (5 Ene 2022)

tixel dijo:


> Hay que entender. El no dice que la vacuna sea buena, lo que dice es que la campaña debería de mostrar sus bondades si las tiene y haber un discurso serio y prudente.



Él en el ABC empezó hacía agosto de 2020 defendiendo a los "negacionistas" tras la manifestación de Colón. Ya antes había sido crítico con el Gobierno, con la paranoia del virus y demás, pero han sido estos últimos 6 meses cuando se ha embalado con el tema; cada vez siendo más claro y agresivo contra todo lo que rodea a la puta Plandemia.

Un tío que acude a los preceptos de Malone, que no sólo duda de los efectos -"buenos o malos"- de la vacuna, sino que la llama terapia génica experimental; y se burla y mofa con muchísima fuerza de todo aquel que pase por el aro; NO PUEDE SER UN TRAGACIONISTA.

Y él lo ha sido; y lo es: reconoce en esa entrevista hacerse un test para pasar la Nochebuena con su familia. ¿Acaso es que sigue creyendo en una alta letalidad del virus?

Sinceramente, no hay por donde cogerlo. Que sí, que escribe muy bien, que hay cosas en las que estoy de acuerdo y tal... pero ES UN TRAGACIONISTA.


----------



## ajenuz (5 Ene 2022)

robert73 dijo:


> Bustamante Pedro_El imperio de la ficción - PDFCOFFEE.COM
> 
> 
> -CgTb EDICIONES LIBERTARIASEl imperio de la ficción Capitalismo y sacrificios hollywoodensesPedro Bustamante Pedro...
> ...



Me lo pillé directamente a la editorial hace un par de semanas. ¡Pintaza!


----------



## AStudio (5 Ene 2022)

ajenuz dijo:


> Me lo pillé directamente a la editorial hace un par de semanas. ¡Pintaza!



Librazo, tiene un capítulo sobre pandemias.


----------



## ajenuz (5 Ene 2022)

AStudio dijo:


> Librazo, tiene un capítulo sobre pandemias.



Sí, ese y el de la Guerra Médica ya los he bicheado y, bueno... ¡¡¡VVRRROTAAAALLLLL!!!


----------



## Patito Feo (5 Ene 2022)

piru dijo:


> Para enmarcar:
> 
> *"Los ‘no vacunados’ se han convertido hoy en los ‘enemigos’ de una sociedad pastoreada por demagogos que comercian con sus miedos"*



_que así no se dirige contra los auténticos causantes de su mal (que entretanto se pueden seguir forrando tranquilamente). _


----------



## Kbkubito (5 Ene 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> Pero copie y pegue, cojones:
> 
> 
> En el capítulo 16 del Levítico se nos cuenta el caso del chivo o macho cabrío que los israelitas expulsaban de la ciudad y enviaban al desierto, en el Día de la Expiación, con todas las faltas e impurezas del pueblo cargadas simbólicamente sobre sus lomos; y de este modo el pueblo quedaba purificado.
> ...



Gracias! La publi del ACB es insufrible.


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (5 Ene 2022)

tixel dijo:


> Hay que saber leer



En esa entrevista contradice frontalmente lo expuesto en sus artículos de opinión del ABC. 
Sabemos leer perfectamente.


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (5 Ene 2022)

Putero con cara de eyaculador precoz 
Otro vendido a las élites


----------



## Yakuza (5 Ene 2022)

Kremlink dijo:


> Gordito ve al gym



Cuando tu vayas a la biblioteca.


----------



## Libre Libre Quiero Ser (5 Ene 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Es la implantación de una secta como se ha comentado en otras ocasiones .
> 
> Sigue las mismas etapas aprovechando el sincretismo religioso.
> 
> ...



Excelente analogía con los elefantes.

Con su permiso me la guardo para usarla con algún borrego.


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Ene 2022)

Libre Libre Quiero Ser dijo:


> Excelente analogía con los elefantes.
> 
> Con su permiso me la guardo para usarla con algún borrego.



No es más que la Caverna de Platón traída a la actualidad .


----------



## Libre Libre Quiero Ser (5 Ene 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> No es más que la Caverna de Platón traída a la actualidad .



Así es, pero al borrego que funciona a base de estímulos, sacarle a Platón le suena casposo y rancio, y activa su rechazo mental.

Sacarle el tema con los elefantes de circo tampoco servirá para nada, pero al menos le dejará en shock





__





El timo de que nuestro cerebro se fusionará con internet. Pretenden reducirnos a la condición de animales y máquinas; ÉSE ES EL OBJETIVO


Es a propósito de esta noticia (el diario El País ya está en manos de capital financiero de Wall Street) “Tener un sensor en la cabeza será de rigor en 10 años, igual que ahora todo el mundo tiene un teléfono inteligente” En agosto de 2020 lo expliqué a la hora de exponer, una vez más, quién es...




www.burbuja.info





Por cierto, este hilo es un buen tema donde puede contar lo mismo, además en portada


----------



## Lábaro (5 Ene 2022)

Con las críticas a Prada por estar vacunado,algunos "binarios"no se enteran de nada : Se puede estar vacunado y estar a la vez tan distante de los magufos negacionistas...,como también de los borregos covidianos que aplauden la clara deriva totalitaria de nuestros políticos globalistas con la hipocrita escusa de "cuidar nuestra salud"...

De hecho,mientras los magufos aplauden hasta con las orejas la falsa "libegtad" de VOX o la globalista Ayuso en Madrid,aquí en Bizcaya,vamos un paso por delante y no solo nos c... en toda la casta política incluyendo disidencias controladas(V. Abstencionismo vasco),sino que también montamos pollos y manifestaciones no por negacionismo magufero alguno,sino por el simple concepto de ciudadania/hidalguía que aquí tenemos muchos : "Yo me pongo la vacuna por conciencia social ciudadana,más que por la enfermedad en sí misma,pero como se le ocurra a los políticos aprovecharse del tema para ganar votos o limitar derechos ciudadanos,por ahí sí que no paso"...

De ahí,las protestas que se están dando por aqui y en las que los negacionistas son anécdoticos : No se está cuestionando el Covid en sí,sino la manipulación del tema con oscuros fines (políticos,económicos,etc...)

En fin : Grande Prada (Y encima de Baracaldo,jolín...)


----------



## pepinox (6 Ene 2022)

tixel dijo:


> No cabe duda de que este hombre tiene las ideas muy claras y que tiene muy calada la sociedad en la que vive. De lo pocos que se salvan hoy día.
> Chivos expiatorios



Para De Prada están preparando un "de repente".

Me apuesto caña y pincho de tortilla.


----------



## Franchi (6 Ene 2022)

Vacmafia o Jesucristo.


----------



## pepinox (6 Ene 2022)

Franchi dijo:


> Vacmafia o Jesucristo.



Mejunjes o libertad.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (14 Ene 2022)

Brooooootal.


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Feb 2022)

sálvese quien pueda dijo:


> Decir una cosa y la contraria
> Ver archivo adjunto 894376




El pasaporte kovid , es una licencia para contagiar. 

De ser el virus tan contagioso y tan peligroso ....

¿ por qué no lo usa Rusia para machacar a Ucrania sin necesidad de tanto despliegue militar ? 

El virus está suelto , al alcance de cualquiera !!! 

Sólo tienen que ir unos " sicarios " a " toser " en el metro de las ciudades o aglomeración de gente. 

De ser la vacuna tan importante ¿ cómo es que llegan decenas de miles de negros en edad militar , sin documentación , sin vacunarse y sin haber estado confinados y los estados europeos los reparten por las grandes ciudades sin que nadie sepa quien les mantiene ni lo que hacen ?


----------

